# Dudas pequeñas.

## Publio_Escipio

HOLA.

Hasta hace poco usaba Suse linux y probeá slackware, y si bien no he tenido grandes problemas con gentoo, me quedan algunas dudas chicas:

- Si alguien ha usado enlightenment, cómo funciona en gentoo? 

- Como defino cual es el gestor de ventanas que se inicia con el comando startx? (pensando en elightenment, y tb para cambiar entre uno y otro.) En slackware se cambiaba con xwmconfig, acá hay algun comando similar?

Si alguien conoce documentos sobre este tema en particular, mil gracias.

Saludos

----------

## inconexo

1) para instalar Enlightenment basta con un emerge x11-wm/enlightenment

2) en gentoo, y en todas las distribuciones que conozco, debes definir como arrancar el gestor de ventanas con un fichero .xinitrc en el $HOME del usuario. En el caso de kde:

inconexo@pris ~ $ cat .xinitrc

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

mas informacion en "man xinit"

Un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

2) Estableciendo la variable de entorno XSESSION (por defecto Gentoo permite establecerla en /etc/rc.conf)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También hay un overlay para Enlightenment17 y su respectiva guía para instalarlo.

Compila desde SVN así que no se puede esperar que todo funcione como debería pero va bastante bien dentro de todo.

Para que corra automáticamente al ejecutar startx:

```
echo "exec e17-start" >> .xinitrc
```

O como te dijeron mas arriba, especificar entrance en tu variable XSESSION.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Si sigues los manuales i la wiki no tendras problemes. SI aun así surgen postea en el foro que te ayudaremos entre todos.

De todas manera si te gusta enlightmentsigue el how-to que usa el overlay para tener la 17 que es la que esta "de moda".

Yo lo uso... pero que quieres que te diga, prefiero kde ya que lo veo verde.

El entorno grafico es igual en todas las distribuciones (en todas puedes escoger gnome kde e17 lo que quieras)... los screenshots son para captar indecisos.

P.S.: en lugar de startx pq no usas kdm o gdm para gestionar que sesion usar?????????¿?

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Si sigues los manuales i la wiki no tendras problemes. SI aun así surgen postea en el foro que te ayudaremos entre todos.
> 
> De todas manera si te gusta enlightmentsigue el how-to que usa el overlay para tener la 17 que es la que esta "de moda".
> 
> Yo lo uso... pero que quieres que te diga, prefiero kde ya que lo veo verde.
> ...

 

E17 es más inútil que beryl, que ya es ser inútil   :Twisted Evil: 

Aunque todo es cuertión de gustos. Si a lo que Publio_Escipio se refiere es a la versión clásica de enlightenment (e16), es la que en portage se conoce como x11-wm/enlightenment. Hay varios paquetes relacionados con e16 en portage. Por ejemplo app-doc/edox-data, dev-db/edb, x11-misc/e16keyedit, x11-misc/e16menuedit, x11-misc/e16menuedit2, x11-plugins/epplets o x11-themes/ethemes.

En cuanto a la gestión de sesiones, yo hago lo siguiente (solo línea de comandos):

1.-  copio el script startx en mi home, en un dir que tengo con scripts y que está en mi $PATH

2.- lo edito, y cambio

```
userclientrc=$HOME/.xinitrc
```

Por esta otra:

```
userclientrc="$HOME/.xinitrc-$(basename $0)"
```

3.- Luego, simplemente creo enlaces a ese nuevo script modificado, por ejemplo, en mi dir scripts, tengo estos links:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 may 23 17:47 beryl -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 jul  1 21:51 compz -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 jun 26 00:56 evil -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 jul 10 23:41 fk4 -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 may 23 17:46 flux -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 jun  4 21:55 kfvwm -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 may 23 20:19 obox -> startx.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 i92guboj i92guboj     9 jun 26 00:43 rat -> startx.sh

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj  3948 may 23 17:56 startx.sh

```

4.- por último, en mi home, creo un .xinitrc-loquesea para cada window manager o desktop.

```

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj users     52 ene 31 21:51 .xinitrc-beryl

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj  96 jul  1 21:52 .xinitrc-compz

-rw------- 1 i92guboj i92guboj 577 jun 26 00:55 .xinitrc-evil

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj 590 jul 11 12:51 .xinitrc-fk4

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj 254 may 24 05:06 .xinitrc-flux

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj  83 jun  7 01:58 .xinitrc-kfvwm

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj 187 may 23 20:19 .xinitrc-obox

-rwx------ 1 i92guboj i92guboj  78 jun 26 00:44 .xinitrc-rat

```

Así, puedo tener tantos .xinitrc como necesito, y para iniciar un desktop u otro, tan solo necesito teclear el nombre del symlink correspondiente en línea de comandos.

Una forma simple, elegante, y que no requiere un gestor de login para nada, y que además te ahorra el trabajo de estar cada cinco minutos editando tu .xinitrc

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92uboj wrote:*   

> E17 es más inútil que beryl, que ya es ser inútil 

 

Dicen que es imposible montar beryl sobre e17. Menos mal, ahí si que sería el colmo. 

(Aun que confieso que hice el intento y de ahí es que se que no se puede.)  :Embarassed: 

Y si, tengo los dos instalados, a beryl lo activo cada tanto sobre xfce4 solamente para "captar adeptos" y ya han caído varios, jeje...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *i92uboj wrote:*   E17 es más inútil que beryl, que ya es ser inútil  
> 
> Dicen que es imposible montar beryl sobre e17. Menos mal, ahí si que sería el colmo. 
> 
> (Aun que confieso que hice el intento y de ahí es que se que no se puede.) 

 

Tanto beryl como e17 son window managers. Por tanto, su ejecución simultánea es imposible, a no ser que en un futuro se separen los componentes de beryl, y el composite manager y los plugins se separen del window manager en sí.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y si, tengo los dos instalados, a beryl lo activo cada tanto sobre xfce4 solamente para "captar adeptos" y ya han caído varios, jeje...
> 
> 

 

Eso si es verdad. De todas formas no me hagas mucho caso. Soy usuario de fvwm, y al lado de Fvwm, ningún otro wm es lo suficientemente configurable jeje. No es que tenga nada en contra de composite. Yo personalmente no usaría efectos ni transparencias, porque simplemente los encuentro molestos. Pero aunque no se usen efectos, las ventajas de que tu wm trabaje con aceleración por hardware son innegables.

----------

## kropotkin

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> las ventajas de que tu wm trabaje con aceleración por hardware son innegables.

 

Pero si esa es la gran utilidad que tiene beryl y compiz y esas cosas... que al trabajar con las ventanas la velocidad es absolutamente mayor que sin estos, es cosa de quitarle algunos plugins, algunos efectos, y listo..

además un menu con un poco de sombra no se ve nada mal.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> Pero si esa es la gran utilidad que tiene beryl y compiz y esas cosas... 

 

Lo único realmente útil que le encuentro a toda la cuestión es la posibilidad de hacer transparentes ventanas en tiempo real a mi antojo. Mientras escribo esto, podría hacer ligeramente transparente la ventana y ver como compila un terminal detrás, por ejemplo.

Y ya se fué del tema este post...

Salud!

PD: Y el zoom con miniaturas de todas las ventanas que tenga abiertas en ese momento. El resto es puro eye-candy.

----------

